# Recommend a retro bottle cage for my Master X light



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I've got a Master X light in PR99 (white) done in alloy campy athena 11….

please recommend a bottle cage appropriate for the build…..

Thanks...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Bontrager
RavX
Elite.

They're all aluminum. They all work fine. I hope they're still available.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

King cages in stainless steel. Won't mark your bottles.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Elite Ciussi Inox -- stainless steel -- a true classic. They are on my C-40, Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 and Litespeed Ultimate. They will look perfect on your Master. Aluminum cages don't belong on a steel Colnago. 

Elite Ciussi Inox: legendary bottle cage in stainless steel

BTW -- Nice choice of componentry. I built my Merckx up with Athena when it first came out (again) a few years ago. Really nice looking components for a steel bike.


----------



## MadGadget (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a King Ti on my Master Olympic, looks the goods.


----------

